# Laser cut steam engine



## Urbi (Apr 29, 2016)

Finished steam engine  


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 







[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrfhmXHJm_4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrfhmXHJm_4[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 29, 2016)

Very nice engine. Love the sound of it running.


----------



## gambler (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome, sounds great


----------



## Urbi (May 24, 2016)

Next  engine  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D18zqUgPHIw[/ame]


----------



## gambler (May 28, 2016)

That's cool


----------



## Urbi (Nov 4, 2016)

New engine 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3izWonS6vA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3izWonS6vA[/ame]


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 4, 2016)

Urbi,

I like that engine. Good Job.

I like to see them run slowly. 

Thanks for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 4, 2016)

Another great engine. I agree with Shopshoe, these engines look better when run slow. Thanks for sharing.


----------

